# Fashion: Pants below your ass cheeks



## Shannon (Jul 4, 2009)

Can someone explain to me why this is considered cool? 







Is it wrong that whenever I meet someone doing this, I immediately have a whole new opinion on their level of intelligence? The word "TOOL" comes to mind. I just think this is retarded as all hell. I mean really, what's the point of wearing pants if you're just going to show your ass anyway? Better yet, what's the point of a belt in this style? There's no hips for the belt to latch onto. It's serving no purpose. It's no wonder you see rappers grabbing their junk every 5 seconds. They are trying to keep their pants up!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 4, 2009)

I never understood this myself
I though it was due to being lazy


----------



## Uncle Remus (Jul 4, 2009)

Society wants their pants to be hip height and out of pure rebellion-ness they fight back with this clever clever idea


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 4, 2009)

No shit! I dont wanna look at some dudes ass. Those guys that do that are idiots. They are a prime example of whats wrong with the world. Fucking dumb ass idiots is all they are. Especially that guy on the left although the guy on the right probably looks the same from behind. Fucking losers.
This goes right up there with idiots who wear excessively baggy T shirst so long they look like skirts. Idiots. And if they listen to rap music, it makes it even worse. How can one have such bad taste in style? Its just wrong. Its even worse because they are trying to prove something. Prove that they are losers? Why would you want to announce how stupid you are to the everyone? Thats what they are doing, they are saying, "hey look at me, Im an idiot with bad taste". 
What really gets me is that they think they look cool. Thats the icing on the cake. Ill say it again, Fucking retarded and brain damaged idiots.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 4, 2009)

its about as bad as super tight pants.


----------



## CapenCyber (Jul 4, 2009)

It was a thing gay guys used to do to show they are up for some bum-fun, that's (just one of the reasons) why I laugh at these twatish wannabe-gangster dickheads every time I see them.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just thought about something. What would you do if you had a daughter and she came home with that guy on the left. I bet its happened to some dad somewhere before.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice ass.....




But seriously..this is highly annoying. It started with ghetto kids and then moved into the suburbs. Now hardcore/metal/emo kids are all doing it as well. This shit has to stop. I'll never understand why supposed heterosexuals want to give everyone a nice view of their ass.

So I came up with this a while ago. I'm going to hire men straight from jail, equip them with "Pull your damn pants up" cards and send them on the street. Every time they see one of these idiots they'll administer a slap to the ass...not just any slap, but a big bear clawed-palm the ass cheek and squeeze and jiggle-with enough force to literally pick them up off the ground slap. When they turn around, wondering what the hell is going on they'll see said jail guy..and he'll hand them the card..thus teaching them that if you don't want that kind of reaction..stop teasing people. And those who like it will just keep doing it...you just leave those to me


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 4, 2009)

+1

Add to it the kids who were their anorexic sisters jeans.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2009)

The actual origin behind this "fashion" crime comes from the prison-worshipping culture of young, black US males. In prison, where everyone has the same clothes and little room for customisation, everyone has their own ways of identifying with a movement or group, usually tattooes. However, men who were "bitches", belonging to a higher member of the hierarchy in the jail, had to sag their pants down to show they were "owned", and dropping their pants for another man.

Quite how this became cool with anyone, I have no idea.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey 1999, whats up how have you been?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ugh... This is really stupid. Why even put them on if they're not going to cover anything? 

Then again, the opposite is true. Skinny jeans that are so skinny I can see your dick being crushed in between your jeans and leg isn't cool either. Granted, I wear skinny jeans, because I'm a skinny guy, but not ball-chrushers. I just wear the ones that lightly hug my legs, yet still leave enough room so my junk isn't flat


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 4, 2009)

I bet those guys still have the sticker on their hats too.


----------



## AySay (Jul 4, 2009)

Hasn't this "fad" been around for years now?


----------



## reptillion (Jul 4, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I bet those guys still have the sticker on their hats too.



1+ That makes less sense than sagging.
I always wear a belt or pants that fit properly, but in gym class when i had to wear shorts designed for 5 foot girls, i sagged low enough so my shirt covered my ass, out of necessity, like the people in jail, and I hated it. How does that translate to cool?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 4, 2009)

reptillion said:


> 1+ That makes less sense than sagging.
> I always wear a belt or pants that fit properly, but in gym class when i had to wear shorts designed for 5 foot girls, i sagged low enough so my shirt covered my ass, out of necessity, like the people in jail, and I hated it. How does that translate to cool?



It's simple really. Rappers and retarded ghetto culture has influenced stupid rap listeners to emulate jail culture...since it became cool..as everything does it crossed over from just ghetto clowns to suburban kids..mind you somewhere in the transition the meaning of the fad got lost, so people didn't see why it was such a bad thing (besides the fact that it looked stupid). So with the crossover, the fad grew strength and now it's just a generational thing..not just a cultural or music thing. This has been going on since I was in middle school and I'm 24..so it's been a while. In the 80's it came around due to an "in" brand of underwear (I don't remember the name, my mother told me about it a lot). Everyone would walk around like that to show that they had this particular brand..but the idea was so goddamn dumb it died out..then came back as what we have now. Funny how things come and go.

Wear a goddamn belt and pull your pants up please. Ever seen a big fat sloppy motherfucker do this? I have.....


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> its about as bad as super tight pants.


Super baggy trousers look stupider...



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Wear a goddamn belt and pull your pants up please. Ever seen a big fat sloppy motherfucker do this? I have.....


Yeah, my old singer. You'll know which one he is 

I am NOT in this band btw.


----------



## Methilde (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it when my pants are a bit loose and low, just below my hipbones so to speak... but not below my ass


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 4, 2009)

Methilde said:


> I like it when my pants are a bit loose and low, just below my hipbones so to speak... but not below my ass



Pics or it didn't happen. LOL.


----------



## loktide (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 4, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. LOL.


0mg a girl lolololololololol!


----------



## JBroll (Jul 4, 2009)

Trends like that are the sort of thing I'd subliminally work into pop culture so that I could identify idiots more easily.

Fortunately, someone else has already done the work.

Jeff


----------



## HaGGuS (Jul 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Trends like that are the sort of thing I'd subliminally work into pop culture so that I could identify idiots more easily.
> 
> Fortunately, someone else has already done the work.
> 
> Jeff



Q.F.T.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 4, 2009)

Idiotic trends such as this are the reason why I used to loathe walking up the stairs to Maths inbetween periods. 

Fortunately, school uniform is now compulsory. 

No "revealing" tops though.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 4, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> No "revealing" tops though.





That was the only reason I went to class sometimes in high school.


----------



## Survival101 (Jul 4, 2009)

I know recently in some areas... like mine, apparently... that's considered indecent exposure and you can get ticketed by the cops for it. 
Which, I agree with all of you, that fad is beyond idiotic, but I still think it's a little much to friggin ticket someone for it. Hooray, near senseless regulation!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever reverse-pants'd one of these guys?



Methilde said:


> I like it when my pants are a bit loose and low, just below my hipbones so to speak... but not below my ass


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 4, 2009)

I was watching some show that was similar to Cops or Disorderly Conduct and the police were chasing this one guy who was doing a waddle because he couldn't run with his pants so low. Then his pants fell and he did a faceplant. 

Like really if people didn't wear their pants like this who would we pick easy jokes at?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 4, 2009)

vortex_infinium said:


> I was watching some show that was similar to Cops or Disorderly Conduct and the police were chasing this one guy who was doing a waddle because he couldn't run with his pants so low. Then his pants fell and he did a faceplant.
> 
> Like really if people didn't wear their pants like this who would we pick easy jokes at?





My parents own a gas station and one time, a guy robbed my mom. She handed the money to him in a brown bag and he ran out with the gun and the money in one hand, and held his pants up with the other hand. My mom screamed out that she had been robbed and luckily, one of our regular customers (a BIG lady who happens to be a security guard in the state pen and who was in the store at the time) ran out to her car and chased the guy in her car, all the while calling for backup. He couldn't run fast enough b/c his pants kept falling down and the police easily caught him. Long story short, turns out that his revolver was broken and only had one bullet in it.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 4, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> My parents own a gas station and one time, a guy robbed my mom. She handed the money to him in a brown bag and he ran out with the gun and the money in one hand, and held his pants up with the other hand. My mom screamed out that she had been robbed and luckily, one of our regular customers (a BIG lady who happens to be a security guard in the state pen and who was in the store at the time) ran out to her car and chased the guy in her car, all the while calling for backup. He couldn't run fast enough b/c his pants kept falling down and the police easily caught him. Long story short, turns out that his revolver was broken and only had one bullet in it.



HAHAHA fail. 

And off-topic, well-maintained semi-auto pistols FTMFW.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> HAHAHA fail.
> 
> And off-topic, well-maintained semi-auto pistols FTMFW.




Yeah, it was an Uber-fail. And Sig P226 FTW!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Super baggy trousers look stupider...



Nah, im gona have to say that seeing someone wearing pants that squeeze the very manhood out of you looks more ridiculous...



Methilde said:


> I like it when my pants are a bit loose and low, just below my hipbones so to speak... but not below my ass


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The actual origin behind this "fashion" crime comes from the prison-worshipping culture of young, black US males. In prison, where everyone has the same clothes and little room for customisation, everyone has their own ways of identifying with a movement or group, usually tattooes. However, men who were "bitches", belonging to a higher member of the hierarchy in the jail, had to sag their pants down to show they were "owned", and dropping their pants for another man.
> 
> Quite how this became cool with anyone, I have no idea.



this is correct, a lot of stuff that dudes do these days comes from prison culture. the hands down the front of their pants also comes from prison culture. this is all considered to be cool as if you've been to prison that means you're 'badass' and not to be fucked with, which all the jumped up turds who dress like this think is a very appealing image.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 5, 2009)

You're from Australia so this probably doesn't fit you, but I find it funny that in the USA it is "gay" to wear tight pants but football is considered a man's game...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2009)

^ American Footballers are god damn pansies  Put them in a ring with some Aussie Rugby players, we'll show em how it's done 

EDIT: Hell, put them in the ring with _any_ rugby players and they'll show them


----------



## Andii (Jul 5, 2009)

Plus this can happen:


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 5, 2009)

^

Holy crap.


----------



## sami (Jul 5, 2009)

^ +1. This topic reminded me of that video.



Tiger said:


> Hey 1999, whats up how have you been?



right? How in the world do they walk around like this? If I did that, I'd be walking like Charlie Chaplin.

NEXT BIG THING: This plus crabwalk


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2009)

sami said:


> NEXT BIG THING: This plus crabwalk



already exists here in the UK


----------



## sami (Jul 5, 2009)

D: D: D: D:


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jul 5, 2009)

I once turned round, when sat at a table in a truly AWFUL local "metal" club, to find some guys arse right there, in my face. His trousers hanging so low you could see leg beneath his pants.

Apparently the friend I was with found it "really embarrassing" when I decided to pull the "low-slung-dude"'s trousers up, wedgy-ing him with his own jeans for good measure.

There are many trends that I despise. This is pretty close to the top.

Daftest thing EVER though? Guys in skinny jeans with them slung low. Looks like they've shat they're pants.

Also.... guys in low slung MC Hammer pants, with pumps and smurf hats.

While i'm on the subject...wtf is it atm with guys wearing knitwear? Cardigans???? o_0


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 5, 2009)

jonathan_addams said:


> This is pretty close to the top.
> 
> Daftest thing EVER though? Guys in skinny jeans with them slung low. Looks like they've shat they're pants.


I wear mine low-ish. Generally, the bottom of my t-shirt is level with the top of my jeans, so you can't see any underwear at all, unless I bend over (lolol). It's not really more than a couple of inches below my waist.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 5, 2009)

Comfort is one thing..but when I'm dangerously close to seeing you naked because your pants are sliding off and taking your thin ass see through drawers with it, I have a problem. I don't leave the house to see idiots looking like dick bait and getting closer and closer to naked. I think from now on I'll just walk around with my fly open and with my dick hanging out..


----------



## reptillion (Jul 5, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Nice ass.....



Its this kinda shit that should scare people away from doing it 
And the reverse pants thing is genius, although i dont think i wanna put my hands that close to their junk


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 6, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> You're from Australia so this probably doesn't fit you, but I find it funny that in the USA it is "gay" to wear tight pants but football is considered a man's game...





Demoniac said:


> ^ American Footballers are god damn pansies  Put them in a ring with some Aussie Rugby players, we'll show em how it's done
> 
> EDIT: Hell, put them in the ring with _any_ rugby players and they'll show them



Not only are footballers pansies, these particular specimens finished 4-11-1 last season, and that was the best season that I personally have heard from them since their Superbowl days. 

* I have missed a few years there, yes. But I don't have any respect for the Puddy-tats.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Comfort is one thing..but when I'm dangerously close to seeing you naked because your pants are sliding off and taking your thin ass see through drawers with it, I have a problem. I don't leave the house to see idiots looking like dick bait and getting closer and closer to naked. I think from now on I'll just walk around with my fly open and with my dick hanging out..



I want video proof of you scaring at least one man out of this fucked up trend.


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

^I don't.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> ^I don't.



Sissy.


----------

